# Speeding Xmas float driver faces numerous charges, including drunken driving



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Tue Dec 5, 3:20 PM



COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP) - A man accused of speeding down Main Street in Anderson, S.C., has been charged with drunken driving. What was unusual was that he was driving a float in a Christmas parade at the time. 


When officers caught up to 42-year-old David Rodgers, he had an open container of alcohol in the truck he used to haul the children and adults on a float for the Steppin' Out Dance Studio, Anderson Police spokeswoman Linda Dudley said. 


Witnesses said Rodgers was driving in line in Sunday's parade when he pulled out to pass a tractor in the float. Rodgers sped down Main Street and ran a red light, while a witness on the float called 911 on a cell phone, police said. 


Officers started chasing Rodgers, who didn't stop for five kilometres. Once he pulled over, he tried to attack an officer, Dudley said. 


Rodgers, whose own child was on the float, faces more than three dozen charges, including driving under the influence, 18 counts of kidnapping, and assaulting an officer, authorities said. 


A woman who answered the phone at Rodgers' home would not talk to a reporter and a message left at the dance studio was not returned. 

WHAT are people thinking????


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I think you hit upon the whole problem with your question Court; they aren't. At least not in Soucth Carolina. Goddamn hillbillies!


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

i live in s,c even if you have a dui they will still let you drive to and from work even to the store between certain hours "like a restriction type" i look at it as a slap on the wrist not tough enough. They have to pay sr22 though but i have heard people around here getting around sr22 also so. Thing that pisses me OFF!! is im at the gas station watching painters buying beer and the first thing they do is open it and down it in the parking lot in there vans! I have to drive with these nuts on the road. 
Oh yeah i think they give ya 3 days in the can for dui. Second part is the southern-baptist majority of them are here and drinking and poping pills and bingo is fine but have a different religion or poker machines and all hell breaks loose. Majority are and they are the g-people here and there word is final. OK now im ranting on, but took years to get the lottery in here they were against it voting it off...... large percent of it goes to education why would they vote that off? They have lost there minds. Should see how many new schools being built here and financial help for the smart people that cant afford to goto college. its insane here.


----------

